# Pirate Foods?



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

So, I'm doing a pirate yard haunt with a couple of friends over to help us scare the tot's. I was just going to serve my chili in a crock pot, but now I'm thinking maybe I should theme the food I'm serving too. Any ideas of what pirates might eat? 

thanks!


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Hardtack and swill.
And Rum. Don't forget the rum.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, after looking those up...it sounds like I need to start baking now. Not sure if the guests would enjoy that. I would like for them to come next year. 

Maybe some canned biscuits and jelly ? Heehee. That's easy enough. Ohh and the rum, that goes with anything! No problem!
Thanks granamyr!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, they DO sell octopus! 

What about some skewered chicken or pork with a green tinted sauce (any brown/yellow glaze with a few drops of green food coloring) labeled "Skewered Craken."

Don't forget to place round crackers in a treasure chest. You can sprinkle them with edible gold glitter like 'pieces of eight.' And SOMETHING has to be coming out of your chili...maybe a toy tentacle? Jalapeno cornbread gets re-labeled 'hard tack.'

Oriental Trading Co. has TONS of pirate party gear. Check 'em out!


----------



## craban (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't forget the limes! Don't wanna get scurvy!

heh heh heh


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the great ideas boowho?. Now you've got the brain workin in me. You know I've been planning so much outside, i was drawing a blank inside. I love the treasure chest cracker idea...where can i find edible gold glitter? and Duh!....of course I should make the jalapeno cornbread..I actually used to make that for a resturant, but haven't made it since. I'll have to get that recipe out, that's a perfect hardtack. As far as octopus....it sounds fun but I don't think I'm ready to tackle that...but you know I just remembered Take Home Chef Curtis Stone fried some small octopus and put it on a salad, that might be do-able..maybe I'll just find a toy octopus to put on the table. The skewered chicken and sauces sound good too. That's easy to take on the go.
OT is one of my fav's, I've been collecting items the whole year so I have some good decor stuff I can bring inside, I pretty much just need to buy the paper goods and glass ware. There's only going to be about 9-10 of us at the most probably. So that's easy to buy for. Thanks again for all the terrific ideas that's a big help!


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Gotta have something like "Salmagundi"!

http://www.katyberry.com/Dorianne/galley.html

Now myself, I'd make a stew or chili.. but you could call it Salmagundi!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I would think any kind of seafood.....but calamari could look especilly gruesome!

And someone said skewers, maybe with shrimp and pork. Oh, hush puppies for the kiddos too....hmmmm, I wonder if Long John Silver still gives out those hats?!! I should've thought of that last year at my pirate party!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks boodacious I will call the chili that. That definition would apply to pretty much anything apparently. 
I do love hushpuppies. That's a great idea if I can find some or make some. Long John silvers was my first job. We don't have any too close to us so when we see them on a road trip I have to stop. The last time we went was last year and they did still have the hats. 
I mentioned the calamari salad to my husband and he said "you're gonna try it right?" He knows I'm not a huge seafood lover. I eat the basic fish and fried clams and that's it, he's the same way. So I may just have to stick to shrimp, fish, skewers,hushpuppies, chili,& cornbread. Maybe some kind of salad too. Thanks for all the great ideas guys.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

A good cake decorating supply store should be able to get you edible gold.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

*Boucan!*

Baaaaarrrrbequed Pork! The word Buccaneer was used to describe the 
French and Englishmen that inhabited several islands in the Carribean. They
would hunt the local wild pigs and smoke the meat on a "boucan", a grill or
rack of sorts with a low smoky fire built underneath. They would sell the
barbeque to passing ships. All was well until the Spanish decided to try and
wipe them out. They never forgot and took back to the sea to pillage any
Spanish ship they could find. In fact I wouldn't set the barbecue next to a
bottle of Spanish wine as they may attack each other on general principle.
Pirates ate darn near anything they could get their hands on. Most ships 
stores included egg laying chickens to provide "cackle fruit" as well as meat.
Sheep or goats, pigs and anything else they gould catch and eat. Fish of
course was readily available but so were sea turtles, manitee and alligator or
crocodile. Chilli could definitely pass for salmagundi and jalapeno cornbread,
though not rock hard, could replace hard-tack as long as you tell the guests 
that the little bits of pepper are weevils! A good grog recipe is Dole Orange
Peach Mango juice and rum to taste. It's delicious and guests will surely
partake when they hear that it will help them stave off scurvy. Oh, and don't
forget Long John's favorite! Plum Duff with rum sauce for desert.
Plum Duff

DB


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Seafood would most certainly be part of a pirate's diet.

1 lb. Codfish, cooked, shredded
and washed with lime and water 
1 lb. flour 

1 tsp. baking powder 
3 whole eggs 

1 tbsp favorite cooking oil 
1/2 liter milk 

1 tbsp. finely chopped chives, thyme & celery 
1 tbsp. West Indies Creole Hot Pepper Sauce 

1 tsp. finely chopped onions and garlic 
1 medium frying pan, with vegetable oil for frying. 

In mixing bowel, combine all the above dry ingredients.
Slowly add eggs, milk and West Indies Creole Hot Pepper Sauce. Form the dough into 1 inch balls, carefully spoon into the hot oil for frying. When golden brown, remove and drain off well. Serve with West Indies Creole Hot Pepper Sauce.

Steamed rice and a vegetable salad make a tasty side dish.

Serves 4 to 6 people.
Be sure to use our West Indies Creole Hot Pepper Sauce! Use as a basting sauce during the last five to ten minutes when grilling, broiling, or baking chicken, meat, or fish.
..........................................................................................................................
When pirates landed on an island in the Caribbean, the eating was good. Barbecue was a common method for preparing food. This recipe will give you one of the popular, although spicy,flavors from the islands.

Jerk Chicken:

5 bunches whole scallions, finely chopped 
3 large cloves garlic, minced 
3 Scotch bonnet peppers, seeded and minced 
2 sprigs fresh thyme 
1/4 cup ground allspice (dry pimento berries) 
2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper 
1 1/4 tablespoons salt 
1 cup water 
5 pounds chicken thighs or 2 whole chickens cut into quarters (dark meat tastes better) 


Combine the ingredients (except the water and chicken) in a large bowl. Then add the water to create a paste. You should then add the chicken and let it marinate, at least 1 hour or ideally 24 hours in the refrigerator. You can grill or bake the chicken; ideally you mark the chicken on the grill, and then finish it off in the oven. 


This recipe was provided by professional chefs and has been scaled down from a bulk recipe provided by a restaurant. The Food Network Kitchens chefs have not tested this recipe, in the proportions indicated, and therefore, we cannot make any representation as to the results.

.......................................................................................................

Sweet Potatoe bread:
This dessert bread incorporates many of the ingredients the pirates woul enjoy on the islands such as sweet potatoes, coconut and bananas.

2 lbs. white sweet potatoes, peeled and cut
1 large banana, peeled and cut in 1 inch pieces
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup seedless raisins
1 tspn grated ginger
1/4 tspn salt
12 oz evaporated milk
1 tspn vanilla extract
1/2 tspn grated nutmeg
1 tspn ground cinnamon
Rind of 1 lemon, grated
1 1/2 cups coconut milk
3 tspsn butter 

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. 
Grate sweet potatoes into mixing bowl and mash the banana into sweet potatoes. 
Add all ingredients (except 1 tbsp brown sugar) mixing each ingredient at a time until each ingredient is fully blended into the mix. 
Spread evenly into 9x13 inch baking pan and sprinkle remaining 1tbspn brown sugar over the top of the pudding. 
Bake for 1 1/2 hour or until toothpick inserted into center comes out clean. 

.......................................................................................................

CoConut balls: You could rename these little sweets "canon balls" to tie in with your party theme.

1 18 ounce can grated coconut in heavy syrup
2 tsp brown sugar
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/2 cup white sugar 

Drain syrup from coconut. Mix coconut, brown sugar, and vanilla in a medium size saucepan. Cook over medium heat for a few minutes then allow to cool. 
Make small balls on buttered cookie sheet and set aside. Mix coconut syrup and white sugar in small saucepan and cook over medium heat. 
Stir frequently until it becomes dark brown. Pour over balls and allow to cool. 
..................................................................................................................

Planters punch:This punch will capture the spirit of pirate grog with the rum and citrus flavors, but a few other ingredients make it much more interesting than that.

1 1/2 oz dark rum
3/4 oz lemon juice or sour mix
1/4 oz grenadine
club soda
maraschino cherry for garnish
lemon slice for garnish

Pour all of the ingredients, except the club soda, into a shaker with ice cubes. 
Shake well. 
Strain into a highball glass with ice cubes. 
Fill the glass with the club soda. 
Garnish with the lemon slice and cherry. 

........................................................................................

Fruit Punch:

Here's a punch for your friends who don't indulge in alcohol. Sadly, they'll probably win all the prizes for walking the plank without falling.

12 ounces frozen orange juice concentrate
1 small can (6 ounces) frozen lemonade concentrate
1 cup pineapple juice
1/2 gallon dry ginger ale (32 ounces)

Mix fruit juices; cover and chill thoroughly in refrigerator. Add cold ginger ale just before serving. Serve fruit punch over crushed ice or freeze about half of the ginger ale in ice cube trays and add to punch with remaining ginger ale.
Fruit punch serves 24 .


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

And don't forget to cook up some yummy NUTRIA!

http://www.nutria.com/site14.php


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Ooh! Good recipes LilsheDevil!
I'd forgotten all about Jerk Chicken!

DB


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Michael's has cake decorating supplies as well. I do believe I saw edible gold dust at the one by me.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the great ideas everyone! Sorry for the delay(took a mini vacation). I'll definitely be trying out some of the items!


----------

